# Toby the Faux Feral



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thought Id post a sucess story. This is Toby who we call our faux feral! :roll: 

Toby has lived in my sister's neighborhood for the last couple of years. We first noticed him because he would come and take naps with her cats by the screened porch. He would be on the outside of the screen, while her indoor kitties would be laying on the floor on the other side of the screen. And they would all be napping. 

So we started feeding him regularly. And had him neutered & shots. Recently he has taken to running in the door when my sister opens it and will come in for hours and nap like this..in her big overstuffed chair. He still doesn't want to be petted or touched..but plays with her cats, behaves himself, and tells her when he is ready to go back out. He was obviously abandoned and is not a true feral. Winter is coming and he is starting to get a good fur coat going.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If he is like my Malibu (who discovered AC in the middle of a humid Southern summer) he will know which side of the door has the heater on! :wink: Expect him to stay longer and longer.

Dusty (barncat) also comes inside now. He can stay in all day or all night, but he has to be let out because he won't use the litterboxes, he prefers to 'go' outside.
Pretty is a former feral, who is holding onto her feral ways, and while she will let me pet her and hold her for short periods of time...she does not feel comfortable in the house for very long. However, my husband tells me that twice this weekend, HE has let her come in and she DID come in. I think that is a fabulous step for her to take, accepting Hubby and coming inside. Maybe she will spend more time inside this winter.
My barncats may all become housecats. 8O


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heidi n Q
You have an open door and big heart. :heart


----------

